# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Help!! Giúp em vấn đề sử dụng dãy integer trong try catch.

## chungcuhanoi

int [] v;
int t=0;

nxien3.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
{
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{try{
d = Integer.parseInt(sde.getText());
v[t] = d;
t++;
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(vavd,"successful"); 
}
catch (Exception ex){
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(vavd,"Input error");
} 
}
}
);

Khi nhập bất kỳ cái gì vào đều ra "Input error"
Xóa dòng "v[t]=d" thì nhập 1 số integer vào lại được
ý em muốn hỏi để sử dụng v[t] trong try catch như trên thì làm ntnao?

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

*Ở đoạn catch nhập vào:
System.out.println(ex.toString());
để hiện ra lỗi.*

----------

